# Concerned about Kenzie - vulva after spay



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi again,

I'm a little concerned about Kenzie. She was spayed yesterday (Wednesday) and seems to be doing really well - she is peeing and pooping, moving around well, is happy and playful. 

The incision site looks great and she's not too bothered by it. However it seems her vulva is very sore. I have got baby grows on her to protect the incision and when I do them up under her tail or try to see the vulva area she gets very jumpy like it's very sore. When I took the baby grow off her just now there was a spot of blood and it seemed a bit damp in that area. She's trying to lick her vulva a lot too.

I'll be calling the vet first thing in the morning but I'm just wondering if anyone has experienced this? It's only been 1 spot of blood but it's more the soreness that concerns me.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

In all honesty I cant remember any blood from the vulva or sswelling or soreness with any of mine. They were spayed 12 weeks after season though when everything had returned to normal as well as hormone levels.

You can get something called Vaginitis which is inflmation and infection of the vagina even in spayed bitches. That is often accompanied by a cream/slightly yellowish thickish discharge too. Im also wondering if having the babygro on has caused some kind of soreness and irritation. However if you are sure that the blood or bloody discharge has deffinately come from the vulva too, personally I would ring the vet for advice, and take her in if need be.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Holly had a large discharge of blood a couple of days after she was spayed so it might be that sort of thing, the vet said it was normal, but worth a call in the morning to check, hope she's ok


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi had a little water infection but no soreness or blood. Hope it's a minor blip and the vet can put your mind at rest x


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks both. I've just undone the baby grow in case it was irritating her and I'll see how sore she is in the morning. Apart from the one spot of blood it was just a tiny bit of completely clear fluid, just enough to make it damp. It's more the soreness I'm concerned about at the moment.


----------



## lewis_m15 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've only ever had one female dog so haven't got a clue, but really hope she's ok.

Keep us updated 

Xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks, will do. It's so stressful when they're poorly!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Thanks both. I've just undone the baby grow in case it was irritating her and I'll see how sore she is in the morning. Apart from the one spot of blood it was just a tiny bit of completely clear fluid, just enough to make it damp. It's more the soreness I'm concerned about at the moment.


It could well be nothing to worry about, especially as others have experienced some bleeding and that was normal. See how she is in the morning, otherwise just give them a ring to put your mind at rest if you still think its not right then. I always think if in doubt its best to ring and even take them in, personally I would rather a consultation charge and the bit of time spent then sitting there worrying.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Hope Kenzie is feeling better in the morning.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ihave no idea but my first thought was perhaps the babygrow might be rubbing against it causing it to be sore. But just an idea. Hope the vet offers comfort and she recovers well


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

How's Kenzie today?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey I was just about to post 

Kenzie seems to be doing better I think. She's not licking nearly as much and doesn't seem as sore down there as yesterday. I'm wondering if it was either the baby grow irritating her, or maybe she was licking it because she couldn't get to the wound that she actually wanted to lick. There haven't been any more signs of blood.

I've got the baby grow pinned up now so it still covers the wound but not further down. I haven't rung the vet yet but I'm watching her and checking her frequently. It's usually easy to get an appointment at short notice and they're open tomorrow morning too.

Kenzie in herself is a box of birds - walking (i.e. running!) around fine, eating and drinking and toileting. If she takes a turn for the worse she will be straight down at the vet


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Good to hear she's doing better.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Hey I was just about to post
> 
> Kenzie seems to be doing better I think. She's not licking nearly as much and doesn't seem as sore down there as yesterday. I'm wondering if it was either the baby grow irritating her, or maybe she was licking it because she couldn't get to the wound that she actually wanted to lick. There haven't been any more signs of blood.
> 
> ...


good much better news!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm glad she seems to be better!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I thought it might be the baby grow too. I'd rub in a little zinc and castor oil cream if it's still a little sore. 

Hugs to Kenzie for being a brave lil girl. xxx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

So pleased she seems to be much better today. Poor Kenzie, give her lots of hugs from us. x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Great news!!!

Loving the "box of birds" expression - not heard that one before


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Do not know if relevant but when his stiches were weeping I just rubbed a bit of Bactroban and that sorted it out...but the check up is necessary and I hope she will be well soon...


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Loving the "box of birds" expression - not heard that one before


Oh, it could well be a kiwi saying come to think of it. Just like 'a box of fluffy ducks' or 'a box of fluffies'


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> It could well be nothing to worry about, especially as others have experienced some bleeding and that was normal. See how she is in the morning, otherwise just give them a ring to put your mind at rest if you still think its not right then. I always think if in doubt its best to ring and even take them in, personally I would rather a consultation charge and the bit of time spent then sitting there worrying.


When Ziggy was spayed (or had other surgery) any follow up was included in the price of the surgery. We had 4 or 5 vet visits after her paw was stitched, all free.

Hope she's OK.


----------

